# Seachem Equilibrium



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

OK. Got another question. Open to interpretation. 

What do people here think about Seachem Equilibrium?










If you live in an area like mine, where the pH out of the tap is 8.9 and 14.3ppm gh (however after 12 hours the tap is 7.8 pH and 35.8ppm gh)
is the Seachem Equilibrium a safe product to add to the tank to boost hardness and not affect pH? 

My friend who owns his own LFS Just uses pressurized co2 injection, and equilibrium and occasional phosphate tabs in his planted show tanks. And they look tremendous. He doesn't add any fertilizers either.

Anybody have any comments about this stuff.

I'm in the Boston area and the tap water can be tricky. 

Currently, in my tank. I added a sample to my tank and my pH is around 6.7 and my GH is about 3 now from its original 2. This is after I rid my water of the phosphates from the pH down I had been adding. I've got a Hagen and a DIY co2 running on it now with a 55w compact strip from AGA. 

If my buddy's having luck with his plants and the way that he's growing them, anybody here think that it's a right idea to follow suit.

Anybody else in the boston area?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

The only thing I can say is give it a try. It might work for you, it might not. Something different works for everyone, and once they find something that works for them they usually stick with it. If his water is the same as yours and your set ups are similar in equipment, lighting, substrate, stocking levels, and water changing schedule I say give it a shot and see what happens, at least you have a starting point. You can always adjust from there.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks George.


The tap water here is funky. After adding the second co2 cannister to my 29, I've noticed that the plants are pearling. Well, my apongeton and my hygrophilia and my pennyworts are pearling like mad. There's a constant stream of tiny o2 bubbles that are coming out of these plants. That never happened before. Is this a good sign. I created a little more surface agitation because I was getting a little worried that I may be overdosign co2 after the pH dropped from 7.8 to 6.8 in a day with little surface agitation. Hopefully this will help control the pH a little by reducing the amount of dissolved co2 in the h2o. 

It's funny. A lot of it is just finding what method works. Especially when controlling co2 from a diy and a Hagen unit. I imagine that pressurized would be a little easier. I've just got to find my groove.

Also,

I put (as recommended by my buddy) a phosphate tab under the Amazon sword that refuses to grow and one under the Apongeton. Hopefully I'm not overdoing it. 

What should I look for if I have? Algae bloom?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Root tabs under those plants are a god idea. I generally use flourish tabs in my tanks. They work well for me. Algae outbreaks are normal when you first set up a tank. If they get to be excessive then you can start worrying about them.

Keeping a constant co2 level is MUCH easier with pressurized!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You keep mentioning gH when actually kH is more important in a CO2 injected tank. I live in an area where the kH of the tap water most of the year is 0. The gH is the same. I use a mix of baking soda, calcium carbonate and epsom salts to raise the kH into the 3-4 degree range and the gH into the 4-5 degree range. I also run crushed coral in my tanks to help maintain these levels. My mix is much cheaper than the Seachem product. Also I use K2SO4 to dose potassium. If you read the Seachem web page for Equilibrium you will find it's mostly potassium.


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 1, 2003)

The stuff works for me. I use RO/DI and add back into the water Equilibrium which gives me my GH and their Alkaline Buffer for the KH. You can aim for the GH and KH you want. I adjust to GH of about 6-7 and a KH of 4 (dkh). I set up my 75 gallon tank 4 weeks ago with pressuriized CO2 and 260 watts of light and the plants are grwoing like crazy. (Now I just have to figure out the fertilzer deal).

I went this route with making my water as I set up a tank earlier this year with tap water and even though the GH and KH was fine, there was too much other junk in the water and I had an algae mess in the first 7 days.

I'm telling you that if you need to go this route, then do it. It works great. it is made for planted aquariums. I am being adament here because I asked the same question that you are asking to MANY different forums and almost everybody didn't know or said that the plants wouldn't live.

Hope this help.

Ken


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry about keep mentioning gh.

The Equilibrium increases the KH.

not GH.


I just have a gH test kit, not KH.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Picking up a KH today.


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 1, 2003)

You are wrong. Equilibrium increases GH. Alkaline Buffer increaes KH.
Check again.

Ken


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 1, 2003)

Here is the label:

<<<< Equilibrium™ is specifically designed to establish the ideal mineral content for the planted aquarium. Equilibrium™ is ideally suited for use with RO (reverse osmosis) or DI (deionized) water or any mineral deficient water. Equilibrium™ raises the essential mineral/electrolyte content (General Hardness) of the water to balance with and promote stability of the carbonate hardness without the introduction of chloride or sodium (both can be detrimental to a planted aquarium at elevated levels). To maintain KH, we recommend Alkaline Buffer™. Equilibrium™ and Alkaline Buffer™ are all that is needed to maintain the ideal mineral/electrolyte balance in the natural planted aquarium.

Sizes: 300 g, 600 g, 4.8 kg, 24 kg

DIRECTIONS: To raise mineral content/ general hardness (GH) by 1 meq/L (3 dH), add 16 g (1 tablespoon) for every 80 L (20 gallons*) when setting up a tank or when making water changes (add to new water). Equilibrium™ can be added straight, although for optimum solubility characteristics, we recommend mixing with ~ 1 L (1 qt.) of water (the resulting mixture will have a white opaque appearance). When this mixture is added to the tank it will impart a slight haze that should clear within 15–30 minutes. HINTS: Do not use Equilibrium™ when replacing evaporated water. This dose is based on DI or RO water; for other water, measure hardness (GH) first, then add according to need. Plant preferences vary, but a general guide is about 1–2 meq/L (3–6 dH) or match the existing or target carbonate hardness (KH), which, ideally, is also about 1–2 meq/L (3–6 dKH). >>>>

Ken


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe I was right first off. Got to stick to my guns. Thanks for the help. I only got a sample from my buddies store. He didn't have the stuff in there to begin with. Just a plastic bag.

I do need a KH test for the co2 chart to work though, yeah? I know the gh of my water, not the kh.

Thanks Ken


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 1, 2003)

If you know your PH and KH ypu can look up on a chart the CO2 level. I keep my KH around 4.0 dkh and then I set my PH controller for approx 6.8 - 6.9 and this will give me the CO2 level I want.

Ken


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, finally got everything straightened out.

(out of tap)

My KH is 3. My PH is 7.9 My GH is 2

In my tank, My PH is 6.7. KH is 3 Gh is 6


I think I'm cool.

I've only added an ounce of a seachem mixture. 1 part seachem 4 part water.


----------



## Plantation (Oct 21, 2016)

Ken, do you have a formula for that?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Plantation said:


> Ken, do you have a formula for that?


Hey Welcome to the forum. Just a heads up this is a pretty old thread, last post 2003.
Is this what you're looking for?:









If not, I'd start a new thread with that question to keep things fresh. Thanks


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> Hey Welcome to the forum. Just a heads up this is a pretty old thread, last post 2003.
> Is this what you're looking for?:
> 
> 
> ...


Also, that CO2 chart has the wrong legend, lol. The too much and not enough are flip flopped


----------

